# Side effects (memory loss)



## PositiveThinking! (Mar 5, 2010)

I'm getting extreme memory loss and confusion (can't remember if things were just a dream or reality) , which are probably side effects from Xanax,Risperidone,Zyprexa and Prozac, do you people get it too? It's annoying me really bad, I never know if my dreams are actually reality or not, my memory is all screwed up and I'm feeling horrible


----------



## insaticiable (Feb 23, 2010)

PositiveThinking! said:


> I'm getting extreme memory loss and confusion (can't remember if things were just a dream or reality) , which are probably side effects from Xanax,Risperidone,Zyprexa and Prozac, do you people get it too? It's annoying me really bad, I never know if my dreams are actually reality or not, my memory is all screwed up and I'm feeling horrible


I'm sorry, that does sound like medication side effects. What doses of Zyprexa, Risperidone, and Prozac are you on?


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2010)

I bet it's the Risperidone. That stuff seriously made me hallucinate like I was on drugs. It's no good.


----------



## Nihil Dexter (Sep 9, 2010)

You take dozens of meds mate. I don't think this is good for you.Don't you wan't to get a second opinion on that ?


----------



## BlueTank (Jun 2, 2010)

I was just thinking about this!!!

Since DPDR i've had very vivid dreams. Just heavy stuff. And I keep getting things mixed up. I actually want to ask a co-worker if he said something to me. What he said makes me think it was a dream. So i'm just leaving it at that.

I have been having sort of a hard time telling what was a dream. I pretty much know when something is reality, i think, but i question the dream stuff. so when i question something a lot i just tend to assume i dreamt it. Some of it will be insane where its like i'll try to remember who told me that this one restraunt we sometimes eat at has bad/fake food because the out door seating is "fake". Yes you read that right. Then i'll catch myself really quickly like "holy crap thats insane" and i'll realize it was a dream.

But for a second i'll think it really happened. Like certain events happened and i'm recalling them as "truth" or some garbage. I believe I have dreams of sympathy. Where peopel sympathise with me or are in a collective. Like having conversations about relatable things, that perhaps I dont talk about in person.	Those things i get confused. Wondering if I really did have a conversation about "feeling unreal" with a friend of mine, then the quick harsh reality of the fact that theres no way. so it must have just been a dream.

I know what you mean man. Its kind of scrambled. I used to be really good at this. I always knew who I told what. Now i'm always saying "i dont' know if i told you this or not".	Before like every story or convo.

Its better now than it was before. Theres a whole black out part months ago where I can hardly remember shit. I have to ask my family of certain things just to remember.

I seem to get things kind of mixed up as well


----------



## PositiveThinking! (Mar 5, 2010)

insaticiable said:


> I was just thinking about this!!!
> 
> Since DPDR i've had very vivid dreams. Just heavy stuff. And I keep getting things mixed up. I actually want to ask a co-worker if he said something to me. What he said makes me think it was a dream. So i'm just leaving it at that.
> 
> ...


Yeah exactly! I used to get this, but now it's terrible, I can never tell if it did happen or not, all of this looks like a huge mess.. this can be really scary if you keep thinking about it, because I mean, it is serious that you can't tell if things were just a dream or reality, you could have done something horrible and think it was just a dream or something like that, I hope that I never get to that point


----------



## BlueTank (Jun 2, 2010)

PositiveThinking! said:


> Zyprexa 2.5mg
> Prozac 20mg
> Xanax 0.5mg twice a day
> Risperidone 1mg
> ...


YEah luckily for me its mostly a one way street. I know when i'm awake and mostly what i'm doing.. i'd say.

But I have strange moments that do and could determine my actions based off of what I think i've done based on a dream. Really so far it might be stuff like quikcly thinking somebody already knows about my DP/DR... but they actually dont, i just had a dream that gave me the impression. The overall impression a dream can give you is kind of scary. The impression that you've told certain people things, or that some people have issues with you that dont or whatever. I catch em. But i get the strange deja vu like feeling at times.


----------



## insaticiable (Feb 23, 2010)

PositiveThinking! said:


> Zyprexa 2.5mg
> Prozac 20mg
> Xanax 0.5mg twice a day
> Risperidone 1mg
> ...


Those doses aren't relatively that high at all. I was expecting you to say like 10 mg of Zyprexa, 4 mg of Risperidone, and 60 mg of Prozac. Your doses don't really seem to be the problem, but perhaps you are right. Probably the combination taken together would cause one to feel stoned. Bring this up with your doc!


----------



## PositiveThinking! (Mar 5, 2010)

insaticiable said:


> Those doses aren't relatively that high at all. I was expecting you to say like 10 mg of Zyprexa, 4 mg of Risperidone, and 60 mg of Prozac. Your doses don't really seem to be the problem, but perhaps you are right. Probably the combination taken together would cause one to feel stoned. Bring this up with your doc!


I surely will! I mean, I'm not working at the moment so the constant sleepiness isn't really bad, but if I was working then it would be quite a problem


----------



## insaticiable (Feb 23, 2010)

PositiveThinking! said:


> I surely will! I mean, I'm not working at the moment so the constant sleepiness isn't really bad, but if I was working then it would be quite a problem


I feel you. I'm the same way. 5 meds.


----------

